# 3500 Ram DPF full ?



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a 2009 3500 Ram with the 6.7 cummins.I was delivering a load of hay last night and the warning light came on and said the DPF was full and service needed. It didn't go into regen mode. I called the dealership and they said to go for a long drive and that should kick in the regeneration and then follow the steps after that. Nervous about damaging something. Looking for others experience.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an 07 that did that. It would never go into regeneration. Took it to the dealer and the tech couldn't get it to do it. They ended up putting a new DPF on it. It was still under warranty. It's a joke. They want you to "take it for a long drive". You mean I have to go out and unnecessarily burn how many gallons of fuel to get this thing back to normal? Do yourself a favor and delete it and unplug the EGR and put an EFI Live program in the computer. It will wake that motor up.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd seriously consider the delete kit to get rid of the DPF. I've talked with a few people that have done the delete and have been alot happier with their mileage and power.

I haven't had any problems with my 14 Dodge yet. I've seen a company in Canada and one in the US that does deletes to get rid of the def and the dpf on these newer trucks. I'll consider it once the warranty is off, if I keep it around.


----------



## Woreout6420 (Sep 15, 2015)

I do deletes every day. Of course its only for off road racing vehicles only (wink). Best thing you can do for you and your truck. DPF, DEF, and EGR all the way to 2015s.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Call Phil at Anarchy Diesel. 423-815-5582, order the delete pipe and EFI live ($800.00), it takes about 2 hours to remove the DPF and install the pipe.

Mine did the same thing, called dealer and they wanted 2200 -2400 dollars for the filter, told me that if I install it, it would not have a warranty, they need to install it to have a warranty, and in addition they will "clean" the EGR system and if they find anything wrong with it it could run the cost over 6000 dollars. so I called Phil, I did have to call to ask a few more questions and get a little help. now, my mileage has increased over 5 mpg empty and 3-4 loaded, it added 75 more hp to the engine.

you just unplug the egr system or you can remove it with EFI live.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How many miles? I thought there was a federal emissions warrantee on the dog filter for a fair number of miles.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There's also a big fine for removing any federally mandated emmissions device IF you get caught.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> How many miles? I thought there was a federal emissions warrantee on the dog filter for a fair number of miles.


130,000


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

oh, 1 more note to this, you remember how black and dirty your engine oil gets and how bad of a mess it is to clean off the shop floor, if you spill it during an oil change, well after all that soot stops going back in the engine, the engine oil will stay cleaner longer, if you do spill a drop or two you can just wipe it up. that has got to be better on the bearings.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Delete it.


----------

